# Where to buy real working sarms



## cam1217 (Jun 20, 2017)

I am a click away from purchasing s4 and lgd but the only thing is I don't know what place to trust. There are mixed reviews for sarmsx where I'm thinking of buying from but I don't know which reviews are real. I also heard irc.bio has good products but again has mixed reviews. I just need some help from someone to find a real working sarms so that I can buy them and not waste money on bunk and watered down sarms.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 20, 2017)

go buy some chicken


----------



## Itburnstopee (Jun 20, 2017)

go buy some steak


----------



## knightmare999 (Jun 21, 2017)

Go write a new member intro.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jun 21, 2017)

I love lamp


----------



## Milo (Jun 21, 2017)

SARMS are shit.


----------



## NoQuarter (Jun 21, 2017)

Don't waste your money.....


----------



## stonetag (Jun 21, 2017)

I only know of non-working, lazy ass, sucking from the government sarms.


----------

